# Repair to Bulova Accutron



## rolex (Apr 14, 2004)

I need some help. Please can anybody recommend wher to get my Accutron repaired. It makes a humming noise but the hands do not move


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

contact @Silver Hawk, owner of www.electric-watches.co.uk for the ultimate knowledge :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Seconded he does all mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Silver Hawk is the Accutron guru.


----------



## Diode100 (Sep 14, 2015)

You could try :-

[email protected]

He is sorting out an Accutron, a Lip, and a Hamilton for me at the moment.


----------



## bedfellow (Aug 21, 2017)

Diode100 said:


> You could try :-
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> He is sorting out an Accutron, a Lip, and a Hamilton for me at the moment.


 +1 for Greg. He did a great job of servicing and fixing some issues with my Accutron Spaceview. Really friendly guy too.


----------



## southbank1951 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi does anyone have a phone number for Greg? He has 4 watches of mine and his email and website are down. Cheers


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

southbank1951 said:


> Hi does anyone have a phone number for Greg? He has 4 watches of mine and his email and website are down. Cheers


 Wouldn't worry too much he has some of mine as well and I emailed him about four days ago and got a reply.

I would assume either he is moving the website or a technical problem with it and Email, he had an issue a couple of years back with a similar problem.

I do have a number but not used it personaly but I will do in a few days if the website or email isn't working.

No need to worry IMHO.


----------



## southbank1951 (Jul 26, 2018)

PC-Magician said:


> Wouldn't worry too much he has some of mine as well and I emailed him about four days ago and got a reply.
> 
> I would assume either he is moving the website or a technical problem with it and Email, he had an issue a couple of years back with a similar problem.
> 
> ...


 Thanks a lot Magician, if you could keep me updated if you receive any correspondence from him would be great. Im sure it's just a glitch!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

southbank1951 said:


> Thanks a lot Magician, if you could keep me updated if you receive any correspondence from him would be great. Im sure it's just a glitch!


 I will keep you informed. :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> I will keep you informed. :thumbsup:


 Website problem he is currently getting is sorted out. :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

southbank1951 said:


> Thanks a lot Magician, if you could keep me updated if you receive any correspondence from him would be great. Im sure it's just a glitch!


 Please use the following Email address:

[email protected]


----------



## southbank1951 (Jul 26, 2018)

Thank you very much!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

southbank1951 said:


> Thank you very much!


 Your very welcome as always if I can help I will.


----------



## alexlawson (Aug 12, 2018)

Fantastic thread. Well..for us Accutron lovers. Thank you for the information on the watchmakers who are willing to take on an Accutron. 

I have eight Accutrons. Three were CLA'd locally(and he built one great one out of two), but the gentleman who did the wonderful work passed on several years ago.

I am not planning on getting the other five Accutrons repaired immediately, but it is a relief to know there are Accutron specialists out there.

I do know that the humming noise is probably a good thing. Those coils are getting quite pricey for working ones, from what I have read.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottswatches said:


> contact @Silver Hawk, owner of www.electric-watches.co.uk﻿ for the ultimate knowledge :yes:


 Hawky is on a break for a while

http://electric-watches.co.uk/contact-me/


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I know how most of you hate "franken watches". I have noticed you may have mellowed a bit? I have several empty accutron cases. is there a web site that sells after market movements for the two original accutrons? vin


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone know whether Greg is taking on Hummer repairs again yet please?

Cheers, John


----------

